# Fitting Andale taps to keezer



## Bones39 (25/6/17)

I'm getting together the parts to build a keezer. I have picked up 2 Used andale snap on taps that I'm planning to fit through a timber collar. Im having trouble finding some info on the parts I need to do this, can anyone help
Cheers


----------



## timmyf (25/6/17)

You'll need snaplock panel adaptors. Check out the link here.

http://www.andale.com.au/product-ca...-coolroom-cellar-equipment/snaplok-equipment/


----------



## malt junkie (25/6/17)

Second page of that link


----------



## Bones39 (25/6/17)

timmyf said:


> You'll need snaplock panel adaptors. Check out the link here.
> 
> http://www.andale.com.au/product-ca...-coolroom-cellar-equipment/snaplok-equipment/


Thanks for the reply, do you know if I need something extra to fit the beer line?


----------



## malt junkie (25/6/17)

If you call andale and specify the panel adapter( 3/8 is cheapest) and let them know what size line your using they will sort you out with the *cooler adapter*(the bit that joins the beer line) you need>

(*) thats what andale call it???


----------



## Crusty (25/6/17)

Bones39 said:


> Thanks for the reply, do you know if I need something extra to fit the beer line?


Cooler coupling to join your beer line to the panel adapter.
You'll need to specify your line diameter, ie: 5mm ID x 8mm OD if that's the line your using.


----------



## rude (25/6/17)

Hey Bones we want pics when you are done
I have perlicks but Andale are pro
here is a pic of my set up
Wouldnt mind a anadale to the left


----------



## Bones39 (26/6/17)

Thanks everyone, I think I'm all over it now. I'm under some pressure now to make a good one now Rude want to see a photo


----------



## Pnutapper (26/6/17)

I use these.

The panel adaptor in the pic has some surface rust which will clean off nicely. (some idiot used zinc washers)






They are made up of :


5/8" Snaplock adaptor.
5/8" x 1/2" panel adaptor.
1/4" BSPM x your choice of 3/8" or 5/16" push in fitting.


----------



## Pnutapper (26/6/17)

timmyf said:


> You'll need snaplock panel adaptors. Check out the link here.
> 
> http://www.andale.com.au/product-ca...-coolroom-cellar-equipment/snaplok-equipment/




Geez Andale love to rip people off! 

The assembly I posted above can be bought brand new including nut and washers for under $55 from Bracton. Quality at least as good as Andale.


----------

